# Tasty Midnight Purple R34 sedan



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Owning one of these, I have to say they are cracking sedans. This is a nice example of what you can get do with a small budget, hence this car is for sale for only 1.200.000Yen
Mods:
- GTR front bumper and splitter
- GTR bonnet
- GTR front fenders
- Eastbear Nismo GTR style side steps (sedan size)
- Eastbear GTR like rear bumper (sedan trunk size)
- Eastbear Nismo GTR style rear spats 
- R34 GTR BremboBreaks
- full repainted in MP, as this colour was never offered for the R34 sedans.

Car is manual and has a stage one tune, which is enough for decent daily driving, I guess.


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Stunning, really need to get one :flame:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Waaaay too long, should never have made one!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

LiamGTR said:


> Waaaay too long, should never have made one!


It was there before the R34 GTR and coupe, thanks for being short sighted.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

They make perfect drift cars


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I like !


----------



## Trelawny'sGTR (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice that! Am I right in thinking this has RB25DET and a manual gearbox? Did it come out the factory like that?
I'm about to buy my Dads 4 door as a daily driver. It has RB20DE with an auto gearbox. Its lovely to drive buy not massively fast.#
Does look stunning in MNP!

Jon


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Trelawny'sGTR said:


> Nice that! Am I right in thinking this has RB25DET and a manual gearbox? Did it come out the factory like that?
> I'm about to buy my Dads 4 door as a daily driver. It has RB20DE with an auto gearbox. Its lovely to drive buy not massively fast.#
> Does look stunning in MNP!
> 
> Jon


R34 sedan were available as followed:
* GT - 2.0/2.5 L RB20DE NEO I6, 155 ps (114 kW)
* 25 GT, GT-X, GT-V - 2.5 L RB25DE NEO I6, 200 ps (147 kW)
* GT-FOUR - 2.5 L RB25DE NEO I6, 200 ps (147 kW) AWD
* GT-T - 2.5 L RB25DET NEO turbo I6, 280 hp (206 kW, 343 N m)

Its pretty easy to swap an RB26DETT in a GT-T sedan. You can basicly change all GT-T parts to GTR ones. Only problem is that you don`t have ATTESA on the GT-T which is rear wheel drive only. If you want ATTESA thought you have to buy a GT-Four as base, which again has some issues as the propeller shaft is weaker then on the GTR/GT-T, being more thin.
Trunk space is very good, I can put my child buggy, and has some storage space in the back. All in one a very usefull family sedan . . . better then the same generation BMW3 sedan.

If you go the way of purchasing an R34 sedan as I did, you know that you can easy get a nice fast sedan and with a few mods you can ad GTR facia and bodykit. There is even a company that does wider rear arches with full GTR engine swap . .


----------



## Trelawny'sGTR (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I've had a drive of the sedan I'm thinking of buying. It's really nice to drive, very smooth and easy. Compared to the GTR which is on coilovers! I would buy it as a daily driver. Which means It has to remain relatively standard. That said, I would consider changing the auto for a manual box. The auto does make it easy to drive in traffic but its not so good for having fun on roundabouts (ahem!).

Jon


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

By the way the silver car in the pic is the apm Factory democar.
This company does actually a real rear arch enlargement, perfect fitting, gasoil tank relocation and door fitting.

Here is another car they did, which I think is the best and most clean looking R34 GTR like sedan ever:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The wider rear arch as pictured above completes the whole package much more nicely..


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

Kadir said:


> The wider rear arch as pictured above completes the whole package much more nicely..


2nd that

It looks absoloutey stunning

How much does it cost toget a job like that done?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

agent-x said:


> 2nd that
> 
> It looks absoloutey stunning
> 
> How much does it cost toget a job like that done?


I think it would cost around 5000$ to get it done by epm Factory exactly like the Millenium Jade above. This price would be for the rear over fenders only, including the tank relocation and precise body mounting. . .including paint.

After that you need to get those Nismo side steps, Nismo rear spats and rear bumper from East Bear which cost all together around 2000$ .
Then you can choose what to go for in terms of front fenders, bumper and bonnet,as well as splitter. (GTR original bumper, Nismo GTR bumper, Z-Tune bumper, Z-Tune fenders, Z-Tune bonnet, ex . . . ..)

Getting your hands on used R34 GTR bumpers, fenders or bonnets is not that difficult and they go for a fraction of the brandnew price. (hence why I have thoses on my car:Red R34 GT-Turbo sedan - a set on Flickr

The MP one in the first pics goes for 1.200.000Yen in japan, has a manual stage 1 RB25DET with 300HP around and R34 GTR breaks. This is bargain as the car has a full paint job in MP. Original colour without breaks would go for under 1.000.000Yen.
So I guess with a budget of 2.500.000Yen you can actually get a car like the epm demo car (the silver one) with a complete wide body GTR conversion and with a RB26DETT swap tuned to 500HP around . . . should be possible in Japan.


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

some nice examples there, very cool looking but if i had the choice id have a stagea with a z tune front


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

mr mugen said:


> some nice examples there, very cool looking but if i had the choice id have a stagea with a z tune front


I had been looking in to the Stagea thing before I bought my R34 sedan. I went for the R34 because it has a better styled interior and because you can swap GTR parts at will (exterior/interior). Thought does the sedan loose on real practicality against the Stagea obviously.

In Japan you go for clever when you drive a tuned 4 door sedan.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Absolutely love the two with the rear arch conversion. If I have £15000 to spare for a family orientated car with a bit of difference then this is a possibility.

Baz


----------



## north72 (Dec 14, 2010)

I welcome all owners nissan skyline!!!:bowdown1: appeal to you to ask for help. very much like to purchase a wide rear fenders for my sedan but do not know where to buy them? I'm from Russia, Siberia, Krasnoyarsk. somebody can help? for the past year looking for, but all without result. I will be very grateful for any assistance.


----------



## north72 (Dec 14, 2010)

nobody knows?


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

north72 said:


> I welcome all owners nissan skyline!!!:bowdown1: appeal to you to ask for help. very much like to purchase a wide rear fenders for my sedan but do not know where to buy them? I'm from Russia, Siberia, Krasnoyarsk. somebody can help? for the past year looking for, but all without result. I will be very grateful for any assistance.



Uras Rear Wide Fender Set 4dr R34

2min @ google


----------



## north72 (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks, but it's not. Uras too rough making. Now this company is doing the right thing but as I wrote them not got no answer. - Apm.jp


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

north72 said:


> thanks, but it's not. Uras too rough making. Now this company is doing the right thing but as I wrote them not got no answer. - Apm.jp


Of course you won`t get an answer if you don`t write in japanese.

APM rear wide arches are no bodykit or special parts. They use a original metal OEM R34 GTR rear fender from factory and custom- cut-mold it in to the sedan body. Its great work there, but time consuming and expensive. They don`t use body paste to mold the edges or holes, the entire panel is made of metal and welded on spots as in the gasoil tank opening.

You have just one more cheaper and not so difficult solution to get a rear arch done in the same style: 
http://www.cross-factory.com/

Crossfactory actually offers a FRP OEM style R34 GTR rear fender (which on top is a few cm larger and that is cool) for the R34 GT-Turbo coupe. Again as with AMP-Factory the fender has to be custome cut to fit a sedans rear door, but easer for process as it is FRP. . . . will come to the same work as body repaires.

Other then that I couldn`t find any other solution. I was even thinking to ask "Abflug-Curve" to fabricate a custom rear fender for my car only, if I would have done it. Now that the car is up for sale it doesn`t matter anymore.


----------



## hksboost (Dec 17, 2010)

Fantastic and clean R34


----------



## north72 (Dec 14, 2010)

gtrlux said:


> Of course you won`t get an answer if you don`t write in japanese.
> 
> APM rear wide arches are no bodykit or special parts. They use a original metal OEM R34 GTR rear fender from factory and custom- cut-mold it in to the sedan body. Its great work there, but time consuming and expensive. They don`t use body paste to mold the edges or holes, the entire panel is made of metal and welded on spots as in the gasoil tank opening.
> 
> ...


very big thanks for the info, it is very useful to me
I guessed that they were made of metal and original _34 GT-R rear wing and a very high quality solution FRP not really want to do is
Is there an opportunity to buy back broad wings of the metal have already been taken for a sedan without the cost of the company APM? just buy a ready to install the equipment separately? Is it possible to view photos of the installation of rear wing on the sedan?

GTRLux you can help me write a letter in Japanese with my request and best wishes to the company APM? I myself do not under force


----------



## north72 (Dec 14, 2010)

cross-factory do not like because FRP


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

north72 said:


> very big thanks for the info, it is very useful to me
> I guessed that they were made of metal and original _34 GT-R rear wing and a very high quality solution FRP not really want to do is
> Is there an opportunity to buy back broad wings of the metal have already been taken for a sedan without the cost of the company APM? just buy a ready to install the equipment separately? Is it possible to view photos of the installation of rear wing on the sedan?
> 
> GTRLux you can help me write a letter in Japanese with my request and best wishes to the company APM? I myself do not under force


 APM used a simple OEM R34 GTR rear fender metal replacement, which you can order at Nissan (in japan). Its has nothing to do with APM and the Fender is not cut in to pieces to fit a sedan, it is for the coupe R34 GTR, so you have to cut it your self . . . lots of custom works.

APM factory doesn`t sell any kits for this, they just offer to make you a custom job.

By the way I can ask them to sell you their demo car . .lol


----------



## north72 (Dec 14, 2010)

that is, buy them a finished product did not happen? Only with the work?


----------



## north72 (Dec 14, 2010)

I can not use their services for work, because I am in another country


----------



## north72 (Dec 14, 2010)

do not even know what to do now ...


----------



## north72 (Dec 14, 2010)

whether it is possible to see the photo as rear wings are made on the sedan in the APM?


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

Can GTR interior bolt directly into an AWD Sedan? You have me thinking, let meknow as soon as.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

TriniGT said:


> Can GTR interior bolt directly into an AWD Sedan? You have me thinking, let meknow as soon as.


Why do you want to do that? The GT-Turbo interior is exactly the same. You just need to replace some center and door panels in that GTR silver colour and the MFD. The sky-dash and everything else is the same as on the GTR. 

The only difference is that you get different door panels (4doors are shorter) and obviusly rear sedan seats. So you can`t use any panels from R34 GTR 2 doors (like the in door textile which has the same material on the GTR as the bucket seats, the sedan using a differen grey tissue.)

Last note: The R34 ER34 GT-Turbo uses the same grey plastics as in the GTR, however lower versions as N/A RB25DE powered R34 sedans and lower base models use cheap looking light grey door and floor level plastics. (down section of the doors where you can but your CD cases)


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

Was just wondering if the front GTR seats are a direct fit. I have my ENR34 already so will find out soon enough when I tackle the interior and also the exterior pieces. Already found out that the wheel base is the same as the GTR34, it is just really the trunk area that is longer.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

TriniGT said:


> Was just wondering if the front GTR seats are a direct fit. I have my ENR34 already so will find out soon enough when I tackle the interior and also the exterior pieces. Already found out that the wheel base is the same as the GTR34, it is just really the trunk area that is longer.


I am not sure, could be a problem, as the chassis is different and you need to custom work the rails.


----------

